# Jalani - black and white fluffy cuddle monster Birman x Persian



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

This is Jalani, (I call him Fluffster!) the cat I picked up before the weekend. He is SUCH a cuddle monster. So loving and playful.

He is a Birman x Persian - certainly has a very full coat. He is used to another cat (is gradually learning to see mine without hisses) but isn't used to dogs - with proper introductions I believe he would come round. He is SO friendly. Currently in Wiltshire near Bath as I am fostering him for CC (Grace Haven rescue). He sits on your lap for cuddles and is quite chatty.

I would love for this boy to go to a home sooner rather than later. He is 3, vaccinated, chipped, wormed etc, and neutered.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

wow that's some mane he's got on him :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh he is so adorable, im in love :001_wub: wish i could talk OH round...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy :001_wub: :001_wub:

I hope he finds a forever home really soon


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, he's one gorgeous hunk of a cat... He's going to make some lucky person very happy! :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am so glad this beautiful boy is with Spid, if he was here I would want to keep him.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I am so glad this beautiful boy is with Spid, if he was here I would want to keep him.


Who wouldn't CC ..... I am sure he won't be long without a comfy lap & lot's of love


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

he is stunning and he really suits his name also , fit for a persian prince

Prince Jalani i hope you find your forever home soon x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

What a stunning boy he is, he.looks fabulous, you can tell hes been loved and adored, his coat looks.in such good condition.

As much as I would eerr love you to stay with Spid, paws crossed your new slave finds you soon xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh MM loving the siggie x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I cant believe this gorgeous boy is still in rescue, he is super cute and so friendly with cuddles, somebody must want kitty cuddles.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Was just checking in as well 

If only I could but there is no possible way at all


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A gentle bump for this special boy who surprisingly is still looking for a home.


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

I cant believe he hasn't found a home yet, he's beautiful.
Fingers crossed he wont be waiting too much longer.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He is Beautiful.:001_tt1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jalani is now desperate for his own home.

The storms have hit the rescue hard where we now need to repair pens, he cant stay in his foster home forever and we are now getting desperate.

Please share as much as you can on this beautiful boy, all he wants is a warm lap to curl up on.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Jalani is now desperate for his own home.
> 
> The storms have hit the rescue hard where we now need to repair pens, he cant stay in his foster home forever and we are now getting desperate.
> 
> Please share as much as you can on this beautiful boy, all he wants is a warm lap to curl up on.


I've shared his info on my fb page, the rescues fb page and i've also got a poster up in my vets. hopefully someone will want him very soon. i can't believe he hasn't been snapped up, he's beautiful


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

How on earth has this gorgeous boy not found a home yet?! I am so so so tempted to offer him a home (I so long for a big hairy boy around the house ) but having not long had Electra I'm not sure it is wise.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

prince jalani and miss electra sounds like a purrfect match  xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Jalani is now desperate for his own home.
> 
> The storms have hit the rescue hard where we now need to repair pens, he cant stay in his foster home forever and we are now getting desperate.
> 
> Please share as much as you can on this beautiful boy, all he wants is a warm lap to curl up on.


awww bles i didnt realise he was now with you CC , hope you managing ok and wish it would all be over soon  xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have someone interested in Jalani
i'm finding out more info at moment and if it seems ok i will do a homecheck. then we need to get him transported to me in wolverhampton if everything is ok


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

That's really great news, if it doesn't work out then I may well be able to offer him a home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is still in foster home but cant stay there forever, I cant have him with me as my pens have been battered by the storms.

Would really like him to be settled in his own home sooner rather than later.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We may have a home for this beautiful boy, watch this space but a viewing is being done shortly.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank You Spid for all your hard work, I really appreciate all the help you have given me. xxx

You know you are SUPERWOMAN don't you.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He is a very Beautiful Boy. I hope all goes well for him on this Viewing that is going to Happen
Someone is going to be very Lucky.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Hope all goes well for him!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

fantastic news xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Great news - Fluffy is settling into his new home as I type!!!!!!!! Thank goodness.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww brilliant xx good job to everyone involvedxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

will we get up dates about how this Beautiful Boy is settling in to his new home?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Fantastic news :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes we will get updates and I will put photo's on as we get them.


----------

